# Can you tell if any of these eggs are DIS



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I havent been able to get close enough to candle these eggs since chick number 2 hatched as mom and dad are real protective of their brood, they now have 4 babies and still 5 more eggs, they are all confirmed fertile.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

So far they all look OK. I would suggest to try to get at least 3" of bedding in the container though.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i had 2 seconds to take picture and added bedding not even a second before dad came charging in the nest box, so the bedding problem is fixed. the only reason i asked is that before chick one hatched 2 of the eggs had an air cell that took up half the egg and was wondering if that with viligant misting that problem could be resolved or if i had dis


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*eggs had an air cell that took up half the egg and was wondering if that with viligant misting that problem could be resolved or if i had dis*
*-------------------------------*

If the air cell was too big it could be from not enough bedding under the eggs. adequatte depth of bedding is essentila for retaining heat and mosture for debveloping eggs. Without this it contributes to trapped in shell chicks that need assistance or DIS eggs.

The problem with plastic is that it can not breathe and absorb moisture. You might consider taping some pieces of cardboard to the inside wall of the nestbox. The cardboard will retain moisture when lightly misted, without having excessive moisture in the air. the downside of wetting the plastic walls is too mouch fluids, which can also cause resiratory problems....from them sweating.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ok i will start doing that it wont affect keeping the nest boxes sterile cause at the end of each clutch i can just thow out that cardboard, thanks for that piece of advice, i try to add lots of bedding but my parents usually shove it down to the other end of the box, luckily the problem i had with one pair was resolved with their first clutch as their second clutch they didnt touch the bedding i added, but this pair has been doing this for years, but maybe the cardboard will help keep in heat to.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Bedding should be 2 to 3 inches deep. Besides all the benefits for the eggs and chicks, when there's that much of it it's hard for the parents to get rid of it!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

you havent seen what i picked up off the cage bottom, i had one male dig all the way down to the papertowel and wear the paper towel as a bib as he carried it out of the nest box


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok....what you can do is line the bottom of the container. If you go to Home Depot in the Orchid or gardening section is the Coco Fiber sheets. You can cut these to fit the bottom of the container and then put the bedding down on it. *ALSO*...do the entire container bottom, not just a section of it.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

will this help stop my parents from emptying out the nest box of nesting material


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

as to bring up the subject of taping cardboard to the side would using a shoe box with one side cut out for the entrance area work to as a worry about birds cheing tape.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can use duct tape and duct tape the back of the cardboard to the side of the box so that the tape isn't accessible.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ok thank you i will try it, right now they havent pushed out the extra bedding ive added, its usually only before chicks hatch


----------

